# EN: depuis qu'il a été horrifié



## Cigos

Bonjour,
comment dit-on:
il ne regarde plus cette émission, depuis qu'il a été horrifié ?


----------



## adn.naw

he is not watching this show any more since he was horrified


----------



## Wopsy

adn.naw said:


> he is not watching this show any more since he was horrified



Welcome to the forum, adn.naw! We wouldn't actually say 'is not watching'; we would say 'he doesn't watch ...'


----------



## adn.naw

ok thank you very much


----------



## geostan

Cigos said:


> merciiiii !!! mais comment dit-on:
> il ne regarde plus cette émission, depuis qu'il a été horrifié ?



I'm not sure I'd phrase it quite that way, but a possible translation would be:

He hasn't watched (OR, been watching) that show since it horrified him.


----------



## Wopsy

Or 'He doesn't watch it any more, since ...'


----------



## geostan

Wopsy said:


> Or 'He doesn't watch it any more, since ...'



This may be a possibility in your dialect, but it's not something I would say.


----------



## Wopsy

geostan said:


> This may be a possibility in your dialect, but it's not something I would say.



Well it's very common on this side of the Atlantic


----------



## Cigos

très bien merci mais pourquoi cete phrase   _since it horrified him._   est au past simple ? et pas au present perfect ?


----------



## Cigos

merci pour vos réponses mais je ne comprends pas le temps employé à la dernière.
_he doesn't watch this show any more since he was horrified_

car, normallement en français, quand c'est du passé composé, en anglais il y aura soit du past simple soit du present perfect (avec since, for, ...)

donc, since he has been horrified.

non ??


----------



## halthecomputer

Cigos said:


> très bien merci mais pourquoi cete phrase   _since it horrified him._   est au past simple ? et pas au present perfect ?



"It horrified him" happened one time in the past. So you use the simple past tense. Why do you think the present perfect should be used?


----------



## OLN

Cigos said:


> merci pour vos réponses mais je ne comprends pas le temps employé à la dernière.
> _he doesn't watch this show any more since he was horrified_
> car, normallement en français, quand c'est du passé composé, en anglais il y aura soit du past simple soit du present perfect (avec since, for, ...)
> donc, *since he has been horrified*. non ??


L'action est révolue : simple past.

Pour l'emploi du present perfect avec "since/for", il ne faut pas confondre principale et subordonnée.
C'est_ I've been...since... _ mais  _since I was_ _Y_.


----------



## Cigos

ha ok merci mais comment alors traduire cette phrase:
je n'arrive plus à manger depuis que j'ai été horrifié.

j'aurais mis:
i have eaten since i was horrified     OU   i don't eat anymore since i was horrified ?


----------



## geostan

Cigos said:


> ha ok merci mais comment alors traduire cette phrase:
> je n'arrive plus à manger depuis que j'ai été horrifié.
> 
> j'aurais mis:
> i have eaten since i was horrified     OU   i don't eat anymore since i was horrified ?



La phrase n'a vraiment pas de sens pour moi. Comment pourrait-on ne plus manger? Mais comme traduction je mettrais:

I haven't been able to eat any more since I was horrified. Ou comme on dirait de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, I can't eat any more since I was horrified.


----------



## brian

Just a quick comment: _since_ in English is both temporal (_depuis_) and causal (_puisque_). In this context, if I read it, I think I would immediately take it as causal - which would be wrong. Granted, the reason for the person not watching the show anymore is indeed because he was horrified (so it is causal), but the idea of the phrase is that he hasn't watched it anymore since (temporal) that very day.

An easy way to remove the ambiguity is to say "*ever since*", which is always temporal:

_He doesn't watch that show anymore, ever since he got scared (by it) / ever since the time it horrified him / etc._


----------



## L'Inconnu

Wopsy said:


> Or 'He doesn't watch it any more, since ...'


 
An American would say the same thing. However, the other half of the phrase 'since it horrified him' is not very colloqial. We would typically say

"ever since it (the show) scared the shit out of him".

You wouldn't say that to President Obama, however. In that case I prefer the word 'terrify' to 'horrify'. Of course, you would be understood either way. 

I might add that if we leave out the word 'ever' in the pharse then 'since' takes on the meaning of 'because' (parceque). Whereas 'ever since' gives us a sense of 'no longer' (non plus).

[...]


----------



## not too far away

je n'arrive plus à manger depuis que j'ai été horrifié.
I have'nt been abled to eat since then, (be)cause I was too horrified.

Thats how i would put it in English.

...deuxiemment
...secondly

In ne regarde plus cette emission car il'en a été horrifié le dernier fois qu'il l'a vue
_he doesn't watch this show any more since he was too horrified (the last time he saw it)_

I dont know if my French version for the second phrase is right. Could you please correct it in return?

je ne sais pas si ma version francaise pour la deuxieme phrase est bonne. Pourriez-vous la corriger en retour s'il vous plait?

Merci par avance


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

> In ne regarde plus cette emission car il'en a été horrifié le dernier fois qu'il l'a vue
> he doesn't watch this show any more since he was too horrified (the last time he saw it)



I'd say _Il ne regarde plus cette émission parce que/car il était horrifié la dernière fois qu'il la vue._ 
It would translate as _He doesn't watch this programme any more because he was horrified the last time he saw it_. However, it isn't very natural, neither in French nor English, and the emphasis is on _the last (single) time he saw it_ - i.e. that *particular* last episode. 

Je suis d'accord avec Wopsy et l'Inconnu; je dirais aussi 'He doesn't watch this programme any more...' 
Aussi possible, mais qui ne respecte pas les temps dans la phrase française -
*He doesn't watch this show/programme anymore, after having been scared (plus naturel que 'horrified') by it earlier.*

not too far away, accents are mandatory in French and constitute a spelling mistake when not observed! You can insert them using the Unicode (e.g. é is ALT+0233) or copy and paste from here.


----------

